# Post and pier addition to house with block foundation?



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Badfish740 said:


> We would like to put a 16' x 25' addition on the rear of our home in order to add two bedrooms. I had initially planned on building the addition (it will be a single story) over a conventional crawl space as the main part of the home already has a full basement. However, I just started reading about post and pier construction and I am wondering if it would be a good way to save money and time as I will be doing this project mostly myself. Can someone walk me through the pros and cons of post and pier over a conventional crawl space foundation? I live in northwestern New Jersey and the frost depth here is 48". We have heavy clay soil with a fair amount of rock.


 Don't even consider it! My friend did his this way and it was such a pain.
After installing the piers he had to pour a concrete floor (dodging the piers) build beams to bridge the piers. Had to frame knee walls, to allow for insulation.
All the while, crawling around on hands and knees installing the anchorage.
I would suggest that you would use a standard footing and use styrofoam wall forms. The styrofoam stays in place and insulates the walls. ( all the way down to the 48" level.)

Check out this link! http://www.ehow.com/how_4674198_install-styrofoam-basement-forms.html


----------



## Badfish740 (Oct 29, 2006)

Wildie said:


> I would suggest that you would use a standard footing and use styrofoam wall forms. The styrofoam stays in place and insulates the walls. ( all the way down to the 48" level.)


Good point-I didn't even consider ICFs. That maybe the best bet for me since it shouldn't be too tough to DIY a 16' x 25' three sided box. What would be the proper way to tie the poured concrete walls into the existing block walls?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Badfish740 said:


> Good point-I didn't even consider ICFs. That maybe the best bet for me since it shouldn't be too tough to DIY a 16' x 25' three sided box. What would be the proper way to tie the poured concrete walls into the existing block walls?


 I'm an electrician rather than a structural person. My instinct tells me that rebar epoxy'd into drilled holes would be the best.
Perhaps those with experience, could better advise you, in this regard.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

This will be on the approved set of plans the Building Department stamped from the engineer or drawings supplied by you. The City/County usually has a permit form on-line for you to examine with the paperwork and monies required to build the structure to minimum safety code.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

another minus for post and pier is that it give a great home for rats and other vermin. the frost wall will also act as a vermin wall

if you are already digging down 4 feet, why not just go the rest of the way and make an addition on the basement too? its at least something to run the numbers for.


----------

